# For the Mortal Kombat Fans



## Ironcrane (Aug 20, 2010)

The only problem with this video, is that it's to short.  But other then that, enjoy.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, you actually thought that was worthy of a thread of its own.  A picture and sound effect ... not fun.


----------



## risingfire (Aug 28, 2010)

I have worked with several docs and 
Nutritionists:
Here is a list of what I take:
Vitamin C
Chewable Flintstones &#8211; Its easier&#8230;the bowels&#8230;mine at least
Fish oil
All the B supplements I can get my hands on
Garlic
Probiotic
Calcium now &#8211; since the break&#8230;
Vitamin D


----------



## Omar B (Aug 28, 2010)

I've just washed my hair and it's dripping down my back.


----------

